# Weekend Box Office Estimates (6/7-9)



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

1. "The Sum of All Fears," $18.7 million. ($61.8 Million, ~#12 this year)
2. "Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood," $16.35 million (NEW)
3. "Star Wars: Episode II - Attack of the Clones," $13.9 million. ($255 Million, #2 this year, #18 all time US Gross)
4. "Bad Company," $10.5 million. (NEW)
5. "Spider-Man," $10 million. ($370.1 Million, #1 this year, #5 all time US Gross)
6. "Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron," $9.4 million. 
7. "Undercover Brother," $7.3 million. 
8. "Insomnia," $5.9 million. 
9. "Enough," $3.6 million. 
10. "About a Boy," $2.7 million.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

yow!!!!clones defeated by ya yas!!!!!people would go see that pefectly horrible rock/hopkins travesty over spidey(even after six weeks)????ugh

on the other hand, i wish more people were seeing insomnia and about a boy-then again, neither film has light sabres or web fluid...


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

When you've got small children, your movie options are limited...


----------

